# Opel Ampera-E   2017

## Sanjka129

Opel          .   Opel Ampera-E 2017,        .  ,       ,      Chevrolet Bolt.
: http://cartechnic.ru/news/05-10-2016...et_v_2017_godu

----------


## Atlanticity

.    . , ,    ,

----------


## Enter

> .    . , ,    ,

     ?

----------


## Atlanticity

,         -         .        "  ",        ,   .   -   ...

----------


## Ihor

,        ,

----------

